# 65 (and other years) GTO production numbers by color



## 98GMC454 (Jul 19, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows of a place to go that gives production numbers broken down by paint code? For example, how many blue mist slate metallic 1965 GTO's were produced. Just curious as to which colors were the most common or the rariest. Thanks


----------

